# To have something done



## BorisVu

Ok I need help 

I would like to get an explanation in english or italian how it is said in italian  TO HAVE SOMETHING DONE .
To explain a little bit , for example , I had my car washed yesterday . 
It means that my car was washed yesterday by not important who . 

Is that HO AVUTO LA MACHINA MIA LAVATA IERI 

I WOULD LIKE TO HAVE MY HAIR DON 

VORREI AVERE LA PETTINATURA MIA FATTA 

If it is correct OK if not please help .


----------



## sam1978

BorisVu said:


> Ok I need help
> 
> I would like to get an explanation in english or italian how it is said in italian  TO HAVE SOMETHING DONE .
> To explain a little bit , for example , I had my car washed yesterday .
> It means that my car was washed yesterday by not important who .
> 
> Is that HO AVUTO LA MACHINA MIA LAVATA IERI
> 
> I WOULD LIKE TO HAVE MY HAIR DON
> 
> VORREI AVERE LA PETTINATURA MIA FATTA
> 
> If it is correct OK if not please help .



La mia mac*c*hina è stata lavata ieri

Vorrei avere già pronta la mia pettinatura.

Attendi però ancora altri suggerimenti


----------



## Andre Balian

BorisVu said:


> Ok I need help
> 
> I would like to get an explanation in english or italian how it is said in italian  TO HAVE SOMETHING DONE .
> To explain a little bit , for example , I had my car washed yesterday .
> It means that my car was washed yesterday by not important who .
> 
> Is that HO AVUTO LA MACHINA MIA LAVATA IERI
> 
> I WOULD LIKE TO HAVE MY HAIR DONe
> 
> VORREI AVERE LA PETTINATURA MIA FATTA
> 
> If it is correct OK if not please help .



Boris:
I think the verb _fare_ is best for your first example.  

Ho fatto lavare la mia macchina ieri

I found this thread which should help you:
http://forum.wordreference.com/archive/index.php/t-206491.html

I don't know how to translate your second example.  
My attempt:  Vorrei avermi fatto i capelli.


----------



## sam1978

Andre Balian said:


> Boris:
> I think the verb _fare_ is best for your first example.
> 
> Ho fatto lavare la mia macchina ieri
> 
> I found this thread which should help you:
> http://forum.wordreference.com/archive/index.php/t-206491.html
> 
> I don't know how to translate your second example.
> My attempt:  Vorrei avermi fatto i capelli.



"Vorrei essermi già fatta i capelli" or the example I did before


----------



## gatto

My modest contribution:

TO HAVE SOMETHING DONE = farsi fare qualcosa
I had my car washed yesterday = mi sono fatto lavare la macchina ieri
I WOULD LIKE TO HAVE MY HAIR DONE = vorrei farmi fare i capelli

Does it sound to other natives as well or is just my opinion?


----------



## Andre Balian

sam1978 said:


> "Vorrei essermi già fatta i capelli" or the example I did before



Allora, con _la pettinatura _si usa avere, e con _i capelli_ si usa essere.  Non riesco a capire l'uso di _già_.  Perché?


----------



## sam1978

Excuse me! Let's see the gatto's example! "Vorrei farmi fare i capelli"
The Italian expression is: "Farsi fare i capelli" as gatto evenly wrote.
"Già" means "already" and it's used when an action has been already completed


----------



## MünchnerFax

This has been discussed previously. I gave a little contribution here, post no. 34. Hope it helps a bit.


----------



## SweetSoulSister

sam1978 said:


> Vorrei avere già pronta la mia pettinatura. I wish my hair was already done.


The suggestion, _Vorrei avermi fatto i capelli_ (from Andre) seems correct to me for _I would like to have/get my hair done (tomorrow/next week/later today/in the future)._


----------



## sam1978

SweetSoulSister said:


> The suggestion, _Vorrei avermi fatto i capelli_ (from Andre) seems correct to me for _I would like to have/get my hair done (tomorrow/next week/later today/in the future)._



No, "Vorrei avermi fatto i capelli" is grammatically wrong!


----------



## SweetSoulSister

Thank you Sam. Sorry, I should have continued reading since you stated that gatto's is the right choice: Vorrei farmi fare i capelli.


----------



## sam1978

You're welcome!


----------



## cherryf

Ciao a tutti, ho difficoltà a tradurre la seguente frase:
 
"Io farei realizzare subito circa 200 campionari completi in Cina"
 
Il mio tentativo di traduzione:
 
_I would have at once about 200 complete sample books realized in China._ 
 
..secondo la regola grammaticale _to have stg done_, "far fare qcs a qc". 
Secondo voi è giusto?
Grazie!


----------



## Einstein

You have the general idea, but there are some corrections to be made in your example. You can say:
I would have about 200 complete sample books *made* in China *immediately/at once*.
You could put "immediately" before "have", but not "at once".


----------



## cherryf

Thank you Einstein!
ciao!


----------



## Not being

Sorry for bumping this, but I think I need your kindness to clear up something. 

The context is:

My boss sent me a mail and I think he wanted me to print it (or to have it printed). As he's now (exactly I am telling that fact) in a meeting I compose a mail to send him (to practise too) and ask out of clarifying purpose. How would I render the sentence: *I think you want me to have it printed (for you)*

My try goes like this:
Penso voglia richiedermi di averlo stampato?

I know I should have read the threads suggested, but it's like a chain of them. I promise to read them after my mind becomes lighter than it's now. Thanks a heap!!


----------



## Stiannu

If you use the formal _Lei_, then it could be:
_Penso che (Lei) voglia che io glielo faccia stampare._
A bit complicated, though. Simpler solutions could be:
_Penso che (Lei) voglia farlo stampare._ (= I think you want to have it printed) or
_Penso che (Lei) voglia che glielo stampi._ (= I think you want me to print it for you)


----------



## Not being

It's really nice of you Stiannu. Thank you. I should have thought of these solutions

Hope you don't mind if I push on a little bit. If we want to employ the subjunctive structure, how would it go? I've been wondering how to give it a shot using _farsi fare _and therefore have posted in this thread.

I'd be very grateful


----------



## Stiannu

Sorry for the delay... I stayed up late last night, but not _that_ late 

What do you mean by "subjunctive structure"? _Voglia_, _faccia_ and _stampi_ are all verbs in subjunctive mood (_congiuntivo_).


----------



## Not being

Hi Stiannu, excuse me if the ideas get cloudy (as I am truly bad at expressing myself)

What I mean is the _have sth done_ is quite common in English, in terms of a healthy dose of exercises that I've managed to swallow. This leads to the tendency to use it rather often and yet makes me want to understand and use it in Italian _that_ frequently. To be short, the subjunctive structure above-mentioned is one in English that I'd love to get it rendered using *farsi fare.*

Thanks. 
Now it's time for my eyes' massage reading the threads about this 

PS: I've stayed up all night, just to tell!


----------



## Sandwich

Hi, everybody.
To have something done (by someone)" simply means "farsi fare qualcosa (da qualcuno)". That means you obtain what you want through the action of someone else. What I ask you all, instead, is: is this form correct only when concerning actions made by persons? For example, is the following sentence correct as well?: "I had my shoes wet (by rain) yesterday".


----------



## Nella88

Salve, aiutatemi nel capire questa parte:She's going to *have* her flat *painted*.", " You should *get* your car *fixed*.". So che questa formula si utilizza per indicacare in tal caso quando si lascia fare qualcosa a qualcuno..Ma perchè utilizza prima have e poi get? Non si possono usare indifferentemente? Grazie


----------



## giovannino

Penso che nella maggior parte dei casi _have something done _e _get something _done siano intercambiabili, ma solo nel senso di _arrange for something to be done: _
_I had/got my hair cut_

Invece _get something done _può riferirsi anche a qualcosa che ti capita indipendentemente dalla tua volontà:

_I got my car stolen _(mi hanno rubato l'auto)
vs
_I had my car stolen in order to claim the insurance (_ho commissionato io il furto)

Lo spiega molto bene brian8733 in questo post


----------



## pacman10

Am practising combinations of congiuntivo imperfetto and condizonale and have composed the sentence: "*Se foste state più prudente, avreste fatto controllare i freni quando la macchina era in autofficina per cambiare le gomme*".

Is that the correct way to translate "...*you would have had the brakes checked*..."

Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## Curandera

pacman10 said:


> Am practising combinations of congiuntivo imperfetto and condizonale and have composed the sentence: "*Se foste state più prudente, avreste fatto controllare i freni quando la macchina era in autofficina per cambiare le gomme*".
> 
> Is that the correct way to translate "...*you would have had the brakes checked*..."
> 
> Thanks in advance for any help.


 

Se foste state/i più *prudenti*...
Se fossi stata/o più prudente
Se fosse stata/o più prudente


----------



## pacman10

Curandera said:


> Se foste state/i più *prudenti*...



Ah, right (whacking side of my head several times) ! Thanks. 

P.S. How does one translate "Whacking side of my head" ? "Schiaffegiando il lato della mia testa" ?


----------



## Curandera

That's fun!

We wouldn't really say 'schiaffeggiando il lato...' (please, now don't do it again!)

This cannot be literal in Italian but we might say something close:

_'Schiaffeggiandomi da solo/mi schiaffeggio da solo'_
_'Mi prendo/mi sto prendendo a schiaffi da solo'._


----------



## SteveD

What is the Italian equivalent of the English "to have something done"? (In other words, to employ somebody to do the job for you).

For example, if I want to say "I am having the roof of my house repaired", would it be "Faccio riparare il tetto di casa mia" ?


----------



## gp92

Ciao SteveD,
il present continuous si può anche tradurre con "Sto facendo riparare il tetto di casa mia" per sottolineare il fatto che lo stai facendo fare in questo momento/periodo.


----------



## SteveD

gp92 said:


> Ciao SteveD,
> il present continuous si può anche tradurre con "Sto facendo riparare il tetto di casa mia" per sottolineare il fatto che lo stai facendo fare in questo momento/periodo.


 
Grazie. 

C'è anche la possibilita' di darlo un senso futuro ?:

"I'm having the roof of my house repaired. The work starts/will start next week."

"Faccio riparare il tetto di casa mia. I lavori cominciano/cominceranno la prossima settimana"


----------



## gp92

SteveD said:


> Grazie.
> 
> C'è anche la possibilita' di darlo e un senso futuro ?:
> 
> "I'm having the roof of my house repaired. The work starts/will start next week."
> 
> "Faccio riparare il tetto di casa mia. I lavori cominciano/cominceranno la prossima settimana"




Si', Steve!


----------

